# South Lanarkshire - lanark / lesmahagow / stonehouse area



## bubbly (3 June 2013)

I am fed up to the back teeth. Our yard seems to have issue after issue and is run by people who get quite aggressive if you mention you may have a concern about anything. 

I've got a young horse who is big and the school is awful... if the surface isn't watered it moves and becomes very slippery (we lost our footing again this morning) so spent the session in walk and trot - I need to get the canter work into her and am getting increasingly frustrated at their lack of care to any of the liveries... 4 horses have slipped and fallen and still no improvement - add on top of that the random rabbit holes which appear over night too and you'll see why I need a change. 

So this is kind of a plea - does anyone know of anywhere with a decent indoor and individual turnout? My older horse gets beaten up in a herd and am not going through that again. Plus my guys do not rip rugs and have a strong bond so are happy out with just the 2 of them. 

Can anyone help me? I am just off j10 / j9 of the M74


----------



## pipwat (3 June 2013)

southburn? it also has a website looks nice have never been there though


----------



## Avellana (4 June 2013)

Southburn is a good yard, I've known a few liveries there. Lots of good things but indoor arena is on the small side and turn out is in two big herds - boys and girls. You wouldn't be able to have your two on their own.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 June 2013)

Southburn may be full up, as we have four new horses trickling in over the course of the month.  You'd have to call the YO though and ask.

That said, the horses are NOT divided into two fields of boys and girls.  He uses electric rope and divides the fields into as many as are needed. Mine, for instance, lives on her own, as she doesn't play nice with others.

The indoor arena is pretty much only good for letting your horse have a wander in, as the YO stores hay and tractors in half of it.  But the outdoor is decently sized and has fabulous all weather footing.  Even in the freezing weather last winter, it remained ridable.  It also has a cross-country course and a big field that you can ride in over the summer.  

One of my students has just moved her horse to a yard near Carluke. I think it has an indoor.  When I go there early next week to give her a lesson, I can let you know what I think of it.  

There is also a show jumping yard near Coalburn called JJ's Farm which has a mahoosive indoor arena and it looks as if they have also used electric fence to divide up their fields.  In a moment of indoor arena envy, I chatted to them on the phone and they were pretty clear about the fact that they do not turn their horses out in winter.  That doesn't suit me, but if that sort of thing doesn't bother you, look them up on Google.  

There is this place: http://www.hyndshawland.co.uk/index.htm.  I know nothing about it, other than what it says on the website.  I have no idea if they can set up individual turnout (my experience of having a horse who requires this is that you have to ask).  

Between Blackwood and Strathaven, there are two, West Kype and High Kype.  All I know about them is that they exist and I sometimes drive past them.  Worth phoning them up and seeing what they offer.


----------



## Avellana (6 June 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			Southburn may be full up,

That said, the horses are NOT divided into two fields of boys and girls.  He uses electric rope and divides the fields into as many as are needed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting and updating.  It was a while ago when I had mine there and it's obviously changed.


----------



## LeneHorse (9 June 2013)

West Kype has a lovely indoor and a decent sized outdoor. We run riding club events there and it seems a friendly place. I don't know what livery packages they offer but they have a good website which should provide details.


----------



## kerie (10 June 2013)

Don't know what it's like but there is Stanmore in Lanark, Tam Hanes place in Carluke, and a new one that's just opened on the back road between Carluke and Morningside (don't know it's name though) - all have an indoor I think, but not sure about turnout. 

There's also one on the back road between Braidwood and Carluke (think its called Hazelhead) which had a cracking indoor, although I'm not sure if its still open?

Urm, there's Jumps at Yieldshields and Greenfields at Strathaven. 

Again I have little experience of any if these other than the odd lesson/comp, it's just ones in the area I can think of. Good luck


----------



## pipwat (10 June 2013)

Morag higgins at quarter might have the turnout your after but theres no indoor. Think woodfoot at larkhall have an indoor. No idea about turnout though


----------

